# remote transmitter for a Schonstedt Tracemaster



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Here at the school district we have a Schonstedt Tracemaster locator. We need to find a remote transmitter we can attach to snake cables, fishtapes, etc; for better line locating. Their customer tech support has not gotten back to us to let us know if they even sell one. I was thinking an egg type transmitter from another brand of locator might work. It has 5 settings: Passive, 575 hz, 8 khz, 82 khz, 455 khz. Maybee someone can help? Thanks.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

not sure on any that transmit in those frequencies. 512 is the standard.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Jim- I found this site and they have a few sondes listed. Not cheap though, between $364 and $500 each.











http://cableorganizer.com/schonstedt/sch-tracemaster.html

This is a pdf of the manual, it might help too.
http://www.schonstedt.com/Pdfs/Manuals/TraceMaster Manual 8-06.pdf





Paul


----------

